# limestone



## SteveNT (Mar 9, 2012)

I recommend limestone for setups for small snakes. It is one of the commonest rocks on earth. There is always some near you. Find a geo map. Caves? Coastline? Ask, there will be limestone within a few hors drive.

You need to hunt for good pieces but the shapes are great and often there are hollows and tunnels. All our hatchies have played with/ explores 3 pieces I picked up years ago.

Some photos of 2 of our 3 standard pieces. (thumbnail for size scale). The third piece is in with the bhp and he's all over it at the moment.

Bit 1






Two tunnels at ground level and one through the guts. Incomplete tunnels perfect for lodging fake foliage.

Bit 2






3 tunnels through this little piece.

Seek and ye shall find! Hatchies and small snakes love this stuff.

It's heavy too so if you place it right there is little chance of them moving it around (unless you have a big bhp )


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

im going out searching tomorrow steve!!! it looks great!


----------



## shea92 (Mar 9, 2012)

food for thought - if a snake throws up on it the hydrochloric acid in its stomach could react with the limestone. This creates calcium chloride, carbon dioxide and water. 

however i don't think the snake would have enough HCl in it's stomach to be able to react with the limestone hahaha, just thinking aloud.


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 9, 2012)

oh well newspaper and bleached walls it is!

True, all our guys and girls have enjoyed these rocks, they may be cage bred but they still have a mind and that (as well as the body) enjoys exercise.


----------



## browny (Mar 9, 2012)

not many places selling it as yet unfortunately but have seen 1 or 2, but yeah it sure does look good and you seem to have some real nice pieces there.
plenty of fake stuff like that around too, got a nice fake piece in the fish tank.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

browny said:


> not many places selling it as yet unfortunately but have seen 1 or 2, but yeah it sure does look good and you seem to have some real nice pieces there.
> plenty of fake stuff like that around too, got a nice fake piece in the fish tank.




I found it at our local aquarium, but at $14.95/kg, i nearly dropped it on my foot!


----------



## browny (Mar 9, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> I found it at our local aquarium, but at $14.95/kg, i nearly dropped it on my foot!


costly on more than 1 account, I should've grabbed what I saw then it was certainly cheaper than that


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

they had some lovely pieces, but IMO, not worth $14.95/kg for a pretty rock....

I will be taking Steve's advice and searching for some..


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 9, 2012)

Browny, the fake stuff is ok but doesn't have the smells/ tastes of the real gear. And it's all around you. Go looking for rocks and the real world unfolds! You never know what you might find! An adventure, a drama, life!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

i will make sure i wear pink undies when i go searching for rocks Steve!!!


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 9, 2012)

Spot on . Never know what's around the corner, that's the plan!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 9, 2012)

That looks similar to some of the rocks you can find along the Gregory River and around Riversleigh. Do you find many fossils on your rock hunts, Steve?


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 9, 2012)

Nah, he mainly comes home and empties out his head, that's where his rock collection comes from.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 9, 2012)

OUCH! No comeback for that one!!


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 9, 2012)

He hasn't seen it yet : )


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> That looks similar to some of the rocks you can find along the Gregory River and around Riversleigh. Do you find many fossils on your rock hunts, Steve?




Where do you think he found Darlyn? lol


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh wait... she's promised to show me her feet; another oportunity down the toilet!


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 9, 2012)

He found her being captain of an 8 ball team, so she bossed him around for awhile. But the first time
we met him and his mate ran away from the 2 scary chicks at the bar : )


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 9, 2012)

Most limestone in the Territory is too old for macro fossils but there are some infill sites with crocs, diprotodons, etc. (the odd Darlyn, etc)


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 9, 2012)

Alas, the pink knickers have been retired.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 9, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Most limestone in the Territory is too old for macro fossils but there are some infill sites with crocs, diprotodons, etc. (the odd Darlyn, etc)



Nice! Sounds similar to most of the Kimberley Block, ancient reef systems.



Darlyn said:


> Alas, the pink knickers have been retired.



I hope they're now hanging in a place of honor, or pressed in the pages of your diary?.


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 9, 2012)

Still slumped over a dolphin skull next to the full page NT News headline "I DRANK MY OWN PISS TO SURVIVE" My bad. I need to get the appropriate frame. ha ha


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 9, 2012)

Note: That's the knickers not me, although the night is young : )


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 9, 2012)

LOL!! I had to log on again just to let you two know how funny you are; wish I was there!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> LOL!! I had to log on again just to let you two know how funny you are; wish I was there!




Gotta love them hey!!! Territorians are the funniest people I have ever met.. How can anyone that judges distance by how many beers they can drink not be funny!!


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 9, 2012)

Katherine is 9 stubbies : )

I also like the simple beer ordering system, 3 reds, 2 greens, 3 yellows and a couple of those water ones (light beer)


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 9, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> LOL!! I had to log on again just to let you two know how funny you are; wish I was there!



Anytime cobber, we're not the hiding type


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 9, 2012)

3 yellows... whats that, trips to the little girls room??



SteveNT said:


> Anytime cobber, we're not the hiding type



I'll make sure to bring Boris! He's always good for a laugh.


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 9, 2012)

^^^Says the biggest hider since Sadam, holed up in their respective bunkers.
Made of limestone to stay on topic.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 9, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> ^^^Says the biggest hider since Sadam, holed up in their respective bunkers.
> Made of limestone to stay on topic.



And who could blame him?!! Friday night, street parties next door and I'm on the computer...hiding. A few beers at home's good enough for us old timers.

OUCH!!...... now who left that piece of limestone laying there for me to trip over (just to stay on topic).


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 9, 2012)

We've got a spare bedroom for Boris. you'll have to sleep on the balcony and watch the big fat tropical sun come up.

Grim Iknow but it's all we have.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 9, 2012)

Now I'm liking that! I think he'll need the air con more than me!! Anyone for a trip to Komodo?


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm not an old timer. I'm young, young, young!

*Okay maybe not.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 9, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> I'm not an old timer. I'm young, young, young!
> 
> *Okay maybe not.



That's what all old timers say!


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 9, 2012)

No true... she's still driving a Torana through the Yarra Valley screaming get out of my way you bogons!


----------



## tyson001 (Mar 11, 2012)

looks great does anyone know where to get geo maps.


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 11, 2012)

tyson001 said:


> looks great does anyone know where to get geo maps.



Depends where you are. In the NT the maps and explanatory book are free (to encourage exploration). Most of the significant finds up here are initially found by amatuers. They started charging $30 but no-one bought them and they put them out for free again.

Whatever the local equivalent of the Mining Dept is near you will have them. No idea on price. Alternately there may be geo maps in your library. Good luck, you end up finding much more than rocks!


----------

